# Does Welsh funding cover fresh and frozen cycles ?



## sophieb (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi

I wonder if anyone can help me. 

I've had two fresh and one frozen cycles on the NHS (2 chemical pregnancies and 1 BFN). Am I right in thinking that Welsh funding allows 2 fresh and 2 frozen cycles ? If so, does it matter that all my frosties are from the second cycle (I've used 2 and have 4 left).

Many thanks for any advice you can give me.

Sophie x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

The nhs in wales state that a full cycle is one fresh and one frozen if any remaining embryos

If all ur frozen embryo are from 1 cycle I suggest you ask your cycle if a fet would be funded by the nhs as it would be down to paper work!

Sorry to hear of ur bfn and chemicals


----------



## sophieb (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks Kara. Oh, and if there is anything I can do to help re. the appeal for a third cycle in Wales then please let me know. I have followed your story with great admiration.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sophie thank you and I shall let u know if ur help is needed


----------

